# How much?



## X-D-X (Jul 3, 2003)

how much suould i feed my 2" baby red bellied piranha's i have 5 i am currently feeding them red rosy and will always feed live and on every other day i give them beef heart!!

Thanx!!!!


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

YOu can also feed them freeze dried bloodworms or brine shrimp, also the usual small feeders once in awhile for excercise and to keep the fury within


----------



## InSinUAsian (Jan 3, 2003)

The earlier that you get your p's to take un-live food, the better. Try a variety of other un-live food. It is more nutritious and healthy for them.









~Dj


----------



## Black Piranha (Feb 1, 2003)

i used to give them 2 beefheart cubes a day when they were 2"


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

Black Piranha said:


> i used to give them 2 beefheart cubes a day when they were 2"


 dam when mine were about 2" they were eating 2 beefheartcubes,2 bloodworms cubes and some krill
man those 3 reds can eat


----------

